# harter quadratischer Pinsel



## Viet (4. August 2004)

Hallo, ich werde langsam verrückt hier.

Ich versuche einen Pinsel zuwenden der genau einen Pixel füllt und der Rand soll hart bleiben.

Also wenn ich mir die quadratischen Pinsel nehme und zeichne, werden statt einem Pixel, gleich 3 oder 4 drumherum mitgefüllt, (die drumherum sind Frabschwächer)

Was soll das? Ich will einen klaren Pixel füllen mit dem Werkzeugspitzen und das klappt nicht...

Wieso muss Photoshop so verdammt kompliziert sein? Da haben die von Macromedia das mit Fireworls schon besser gemacht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. August 2004)

Ich vermute jetzt mal spontan, das du "weiche Auswahkante/AntiAliasing" aktiv hast!

Und dann ist dies kein Fehler von Photoshop, sondern vom Anwender


----------



## Viet (4. August 2004)

ach, gibt es also auch für Pinsel, Anti-Aliasing?

Dann wärst geil von dir wenn du mir das Geheimnis lüften könntest, wo mann das deaktiviert?


----------



## Consti (4. August 2004)

Also ich habs mal ausprobiert. Einfach einen Brush erstellt und dann in den Brush-Einstellungen gesucht, war aber keine Anti-Aliasing Option aktiviert... aber ich habs auch nicht geschafft...


----------



## Coranor (4. August 2004)

Und ich vermute einfach mal Du willst gar nicht den Pinsel benutzen sondern den Bleistift, dieser liegt direkt unter dem Pinsel und liefert bei meinem PS 7 das von Dir gewünschte Ergebnis.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. August 2004)

Also entweder ist "nase Kanten" in der Werkzeugoptionleiste aktiviert oder eine mir derzeit entfallene Einstellung ^^

Füllst du eine freie Fläche oder hast du vorher in dem Bereich Auswahlen erstellt oder sowas?


Im Zweifelsfall nutze mal die Werkzeuge zurücksetzen Option überBearbeiten - > Voreinstellungen -> Allgemeine

Zudem sollte ( ich habs jetzt bei Ps 6.0 abgeguckt ) bei den Pinseloptionen der einzelnen Pinselspitzen ein Hakenfeld sein, bei dem man das Gätten aktivieren und deaktivieren kann.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. August 2004)

(Screenie aus PS 6.0)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. August 2004)

(Geglättet Kante == rot ; ohne Glättung == blau)

( Zur Verdeutlichung wurde skaliert )


----------



## King Euro (4. August 2004)

Da kann man genauso, wie Coranor schon sagte, den Bleistift nehmen!


----------



## Viet (4. August 2004)

uhhh, ja jetzt gehts mit dem Buntstiftwerkzeug.

Für den Pinsel hab ich aber trotzdem noch keine Option für das Deaktivieren des Glätten gefunden.
Aber vielen dank für eure Hilfe. Und danke für deine Mühe Thomas 

Mfg


----------

